# Notebook defekt, intakte festplatte auslesen?



## sgille (6. April 2007)

Hi,

bin neu hier und ich habe ein Problem.
Mein Laptop hat sich verabschiedet (bios hin)

und ich hab mir n neuen bestellt

die festplatte habe ich wegen der daten ausgebaut (diese müsste noch intakt sein)

ich würde gern die 2.5er in ein externes gehäuse bauen und dann an meinem desktoprechner oder an meinem neuen läppi auslesen

geht das? und wenn ja was muss ich beachten?

ach PS: ich habe keine jumper gefunden
               modell ist eine toshiba MK8025gas


wäre für hilfe sehr dankbar


sebastian


----------



## defc0n1 (6. April 2007)

Wenn du ein Kabel findest das du an die Notebook Platte anschließen kannst dann geht das.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Platte einfach in den neuen Laptop stecken externe Platte dran und dann die Daten rüberziehen oder auf CD sichern...
Wenn du keine Ahnung hast dannn geh mit deinem Laptop in einen Computerladen deines Vertrauens oder zu einem begabten Freund.


----------



## sgille (6. April 2007)

naja bei kabel dachte ich halt an externes usb gehäuse

das dann an den pc anschliessen

hab aber noch n desktop pc

kann ich die auch einfach da reinhängen?

erkennt er bei der ntfs festplatte alles


----------



## defc0n1 (6. April 2007)

Ja er würde alles erkennen...ob du die Platte auch in deinen Desktop PC hängen kannst musst du gucken...wenn der Anschluss passt dann ja...glaube ich aber eher nicht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. April 2007)

Am einfachsten und preiswertesten wäre es meiner Meinung nach einfach nen entsprechendes IDE-Adapter-Kabel zu kaufen und die intern anzuschließen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. April 2007)

Noch einfacher wäre ein USB Adapter für Notebookfestplatten, gibts mitlerweile in vielen Läden und bei eBay hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## sgille (7. April 2007)

ok cool vielen dank für die zahlreichen antworten

hab schon´gedacht das aufgrund der tatsache das es ne normale festplatte ist wo auch windows drauf ist... das man die nicht so einfach anschliessen und auslesen kann


----------



## sgille (10. April 2007)

so ich hab nun ein gehäuse gekauft und es funktioniert eigentlich bestens

bis auf eine tatsache die ich nicht bedacht habe

ich komme an die speziellen user daten nicht ran (also die unter dok.u.einst. - user.....)

sicher weil die ja bei windows mit meiner anmeldung verbunden waren und somit passwort geschützt

und jetzt erkennt er mich ja nicht als user

wie komme ich an die daten ran? hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## Radhad (10. April 2007)

Kannst du die Rechte als Administrator ändern / übernehmen?

Ich weiß warum ich nie diese Standard-Ordner verwende *g*


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. April 2007)

mh... versuche es mal so: den Usernamen erstellen, gleiches Passwort wie vorher und dann sollte das eigentlich funktionieren... theoretisch allerdings


----------



## sgille (10. April 2007)

mit dem user namen das hab ich probiert geht nicht

ich finde überall beschreibungen wo steht ich soll auf den ordner rechte maustaste
eigenschaften

dann soll da n reiter sicherheit sein und darunter dann erweitert -> benutzer

und da soll man dann die rechte übernehmen können

leider finde ich unter eigenschaften nur die reiter: allgemein   freigabe anpassen

nirgendwo was von den beschriebenen sachen


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Die Beschreibungen sprechen meiner Meinung nach von XP Pro... mit Home hast du keine erweiterte Rechteverwaltung... und ich bin einmal mehr ratlos...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. April 2007)

Vielleicht über Linux mit ntfs3g?


----------



## sgille (11. April 2007)

weiss jemand ob das mit vista geht

mein neuer rechner wird das haben wenn er denn mal endlich kommt


----------



## Radhad (11. April 2007)

Du musst auch die "Einfache Dateifreigabe" in den Ordneroptionen abschalten, am besten direkt "Für alle Ordner übernehmen"!


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Vistas Rechteverwaltung ist in den Homeversionen nicht umfangreicher als bei XP...
Also wenn es mit XP Home nicht klappt...


----------



## defc0n1 (13. April 2007)

Boote doch e4infach von der Platte und gib den Ordner frei, verschiebe die Daten oder heb den Passwortschutz auf.
Ist das nicht die einfachste Lösung?


----------

